# Favorite Classic Rock Group(s)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Doors & Pink Floyd for me. As a pianist, Ray and Richard are heroes, especially Ray.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, U2 (80s) - skipping the full-blown prog bands here (PF can be listed under both).


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Steely Dan....they kept changing....they kept getting better.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I should have mentioned Queen, Roxy Music, Uriah Heep and 10CC as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)

Does "classic" refer to a certain time period then? 70s?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dogen said:


> Does "classic" refer to a certain time period then? 70s?


60s/70s is my understanding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)

In that case...

King Crimson
ELP
Van der Graaf Generator
Pink Floyd 
Yes

I know... a proggy.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Led Zeppelin. Just the best.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Humble Pie

The Band

both underrated, imho


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Creedence Clearwater and the Band and Derek and the Dominoes. All with great drummers and great guitar players and especially great song writers and song interpreters


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sabbath (Ozzy only). First love and they still get played fairly regularly. In fact I had Vol. 4 on in the car, yesterday. Snowblind - great choon and one of my fave Sabbath tracks. I was weaned on those rock bands of the late and early 70s (Uriah Heep, UFO, etc). I was also a massive Wishbone Ash fan too (seen them more times than I can shake a stick at).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Deep Purple 
Pink Floyd
Yes


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Floyd seems to be the most popular!


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

Kinks
Beatles
Beach Boys
(Young) Rascals
The Band
Steely Dan
Allman Brothers
Jimi Hendrix Experience
Leon Russell Mad Dogs & Englishmen Band
Led Zeppelin

Famous groups I don't like: Pink Floyd; Doors; Who


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

dogen said:


> Does "classic" refer to a certain time period then? 70s?


has to b the 60's and early 70's ok? like derek and the dominos allman bros savoy brown grateful dead 4 tops temtations traffic atomic rooster elp chicago t a james gang sly and the family stone


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As a curveball can I throw a vote in for BTO and Black Oak Arkansas, too? Sod all those namby-pamby, pseudo-intellectual prog bands. I just wanted a band to be mean and dirty and sing songs about the devil and rock n roll, not about forests, rivers and fish.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Now this rawkkkkkkssssss!


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Merl I remember as a youth taking guitar lessons in the basement of the town music store located I’m the back yard of Beyond Southern Massachusetts. Waiting for the Taxi home as a nine or ten year old I would wait outside looking at the albums in the store window clutching my Sears Silver Tone Guitar and Mel Bay guitar primer. This album cover fascinated me. I eventually learned it was equally good inside. Great choice!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Stooges, Jimi Hendrix Experience, Stones, HP Lovecraft


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Besides Prog, T Rex. And then the great pop songwriting bands like Badfinger and so many others. I don't listen often but now just like to listen to this stuff more than the big classic rock acts like Led Zep.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> As a curveball can I throw a vote in for BTO and Black Oak Arkansas, too? Sod all those namby-pamby, pseudo-intellectual prog bands. I just wanted a band to be mean and dirty and sing songs about the devil and rock n roll, not about forests, rivers and fish.


I dig the intellectualism, even if slightly pseudo!


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

The Band
The Who


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Deep Purple!
This is a great album. Check out the great opening riff on this track that radio just never picked up on:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


>


Saw Sabbath on that tour - they were dreadful. Still one of my all-time favourite bands, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One for Merl…

Triple-guitar Southern heaven.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Scorpions
AC/DC
KISS
Bon Jovi
ZZ Top
Journey
Foreigner
Eagles
Queen


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

dogen said:


> Does "classic" refer to a certain time period then? 70s?


"Classic rock is a radio format which developed from the album-oriented rock (AOR) format in the early 1980s. In the United States, the classic rock format features music ranging generally from the mid-1960s to the late 1980s, primarily focusing on commercially successful hard rock popularized in the 1970s. The radio format became increasingly popular with the baby boomer demographic by the end of the 1990s.

Typically, classic rock stations play rock songs from the mid-1960s through the 1980s. Some of the songs overlap with those played on oldies stations, but classic rock also focuses on hard rock and heavy metal bands and artists that are less radio friendly and therefore are usually not played on oldies stations. Classic rock stations have historically been hesitant to add 1990s rock such as alternative rock and grunge to their playlists, due in part to the drastic difference in style, but (mirroring a similar trend in classic country, where a similar 1990-era divide also exists) a small number of classic rock stations began adding 1990s music in the early 2010s. Unlike AOR radio stations, which played all tracks from albums, classic rock plays a much more limited playlist of charting singles and popular album tracks from artists and bands."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_rock

"Limited playlist" is one of musical history's greatest understatements...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

Merl said:


> As a curveball can I throw a vote in for BTO and Black Oak Arkansas, too? Sod all those namby-pamby, pseudo-intellectual prog bands. I just wanted a band to be mean and dirty and sing songs about the devil and rock n roll, not about forests, rivers and fish.


BTO (along with Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, The Band, The Guess Who, and Rush) cannot even be mentioned in passing without one of us in the Great White North piping up with "They're Canadian!" even though everyone already knows that they are and thus there is no reason at all for us to state the obvious but that doesn't stop us from doing so anyway and thus allow me to be the one to pipe up with - "They're Canadian!"

For the uninitiated -

"Bachman-Turner Overdrive, often abbreviated as BTO, is a Canadian rock group from Winnipeg, Manitoba, that had a series of hit albums and singles in the 1970s, selling over 7 million albums in that decade alone.

Their 1970s catalogue included five Top 40 albums and six US Top 40 singles (eleven in Canada). The band has sold nearly 30 million albums worldwide, and has fans affectionately known as "gearheads" (derived from the band's gear-shaped logo).

Many of their songs, including "Let It Ride," "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet," "Takin' Care of Business," "Hey You" and "Roll on Down the Highway," still receive play on classic-rock stations."

"Let It Ride" -






"You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet" -






"Takin' Care of Business"






"Hey You" -






"Roll On Down The Highway" -






"Gearheads" in Scotland! - Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> One for Merl…
> 
> Triple-guitar Southern heaven.


Allow me to offer a second one for Merl (Gearhead (Scottish Division) extraordinaire!) -

Jim "Dandy" Mangrum fronting Black Oak Arkansas on their signature tune which reached number 25 on the Billboard Hot 100 -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

While we're praising Canada (everyone with a brain, that is) and its plenitude of artists, let's not forget Sarah McLachlan, Alanis Morissette, Gordon Lightfoot, Céline Dion, Ian & Sylvia, and doubtless more that I can't come up with right now.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> While we're praising Canada (everyone with a brain, that is) and its plenitude of artists, let's not forget Sarah McLachlan, Alanis Morissette, Gordon Lightfoot, Céline Dion, Ian & Sylvia, and doubtless more that I can't come up with right now.


Bruce Cockburn


----------



## Ivan Smith (Jun 11, 2018)

The New Seekers


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Aw, there's so much love in this thread. Nice to see lots of BOA posts. They weren't a group of talented musicians but they knew how to entertain and write a decent song. High on the Hog was a great album.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

Just kind of throwing this out there to the forum in general to find an answer as to why there are so many appearances being made by both "The Seekers" and "The New Seekers" within many of the threads - "Song of the Day", "Non-Classical Current Listening", "Favourite Classical Rock Groups"(!?).

This question is not meant to be taken as my disparaging their work in any way as I find them both to be really quite tuneful after having clicked on some of the tunes posted here but with the exception of "Georgy Girl" and "I'd Like to Teach the World To Sing" (and to me that will always be "I'd Like to Buy the World a Coke") they apparently didn't chart as well in Canada as they did in the UK or US as neither group is anywhere near being on my radar and I would like to think that I'm fairly well-versed in popular music but I don't recall what effect if any they actually had here.






This is the discography for "The Seekers" -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seekers_discography

and this is the discography for "The New Seekers" -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Seekers

When I saw this listed on youtube at first I laughed and thought "oh, they must be kidding" but it's really quite surprisingly well done. According to the description below the video "The Who's Pete Townshend congratulated the group on their version of the song."

Side note - Perhaps a new poll should be created - "Battle of the Bands - "The Seekers" versus "The New Seekers" - :lol:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Also good to have someone mention Badfinger. A criminally underrated band who wrote some great songs. Quite possibly the saddest band story in the history of rock, though.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

Joe B said:


> Steely Dan....they kept changing....they kept getting better.


Yes - very good arrangements, the best studio musicians, some good tunes and nobody wrote better lyrics. The lyrics alone make them Hall of Fame.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tommy - Full CD duplo remastered


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

The only groups I listen to are Focus, Sky and Renaissance, probably not hard enough for this thread.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The Band has been my favorite American group for decades - even if they're (4/5) from Canada.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

People, when making comparisons between Classical and Rock, often tell us that Classical Lives Forever, but Rock will vanish over the horizon and be forgotten. But while programming my car radio recently, I rediscovered the fact that there are dozens and dozens of Classic Rock stations from one end of the wavelength spectrum to the other making money and playing Rock from the 1960s through to whenever. The robustness of this phenomenon as an industry, if nothing else, leads me to believe that Rock may eventually turn out to have a far longer lifespan than many suspect. _Rock and Roll is here to stay; it will never die!_


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> "I'd Like to Teach the World To Sing" (and to me that will always be "I'd Like to Buy the World a Coke")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Duplicate post.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> The Band has been my favorite American group for decades - even if they're (4/5) from Canada.


Great ear. I just got into the Band recently, but they are by far one of the greatest rock groups of all time. It is funny how a bunch of Canadian dudes made some of the most rootsy, American, working-man type music of all time.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

flamencosketches said:


> Great ear. I just got into the Band recently, but they are by far one of the greatest rock groups of all time. It is funny how a bunch of Canadian dudes made some of the most rootsy, American, working-man type music of all time.


Robbie Robertson did extensive historical research before writing "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down." :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

@starthrower: Bruce Cockburn, me too.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

These three do it for me:

Off the coast of Capri, Italy:









Stonehenge, on the Salisbury plain in England:









And, maybe my favorite, Medicine Rocks State Park in Montana, USA:









Classic rock groups, for the ages.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got your "rock groups" hanging!_ (grabs crotch) ba-da-bing!

_The Beatles, Allman Brothers, Family, The Byrds, The Beach Boys, Cream, The Jimi Hendrix Experience, The Doors, on and on...


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Not all "bands", but this is my list (these I still listen to fairly often):

*Dylan
Clapton
Hendrix
Led Zeppelin
Leon Russell
Neil Young
The Band
Van Morrison
Steely Dan
Dr. John
Gregg Allman/Allman Brothers
*
Honorable Mentions, (these were bands I loved when I was much younger but hardly listen to anymore).
Kinks
Beatles
Beach Boys


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Zappa
Steely Dan
Captain Beefheart
The Beatles
The Kinks
Velvet Underground
Rolling Stones
Pink Floyd
King Crimson
The Who

...These are the ones that readily come to mind.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

For those not familiar with Focus try this:-


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Chuck Berry
Duane Eddy
Lynyrd Skynyrd
The Doors
The Lively Ones
ZZ Top


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

My very first vinyl purchase. It made me feel grownup.


1959


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Mountain!
Budgie!


----------

